# Old card gets artifacts in 2D.



## trodas (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, guys. Using a old PC with ATI R9200 giving me artefacts in 2D... kinda weird, 3D is ok!

2D






3D





What this could be? Bad caps or something like that? 

PS. I did not even installed the ATI tool, used 7zip to unpack the install and that was it. On my W2k pasted the psapi.dll file into the dir and run. I was only intersed to see, if I can manage by repeatable way to bring the artefacts on screen - done 
Now how to fix it?


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 23, 2012)

IIRC, this tool isnt reliable anymore these days, and you can ignore the fact that it artifacts. 
If you also see artifacts in other applications, then you might have a problem, but if its only in ATI Tool, you can safely ignore it.


----------



## trodas (Aug 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, no. Errors popping out everywhere in form of little dots... For example this forum screen is OK, however around the internal Quick Reply lines (the first shade border is OK, problems are only in the horizontal top one under it) are little dots... same here, for example:




...


----------



## Atom_Anti (Sep 8, 2012)

It is very unfortunate AtiTool ain't work with new hardware. It was the best!


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 8, 2012)

Atom_Anti said:


> It is very unfortunate AtiTool ain't work with new hardware. It was the best!



the thread necro is strong with this one


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2012)

check if reducing gpu or memory clock speeds helps, otherwise it's probably an issue with the memory or gpu solder interface. throw the card away and get a one off ebay for 5 bucks


----------



## trodas (Sep 12, 2012)

I refuse to do that, *W1zzard*. No disrespect, but as long, as I did not see a single bug in 3D, or in Video render, then it is IMHO obvious, that GPU & memory is working fine.
(also because that will require install of the ATI Tool and I install something only when I really, really must)
What is problem is stability of the input/output buffers and transfers, witch give the 2D errors I showing up above. I'm almost certain (of course I could be proven wrong and then it will be the time to admit that) that is the known bad caps (Teapo & GSC - altrough the GSC only filter voltage for the fan and therefore it is no longer even necessary) that cause all the problems.

Look, I can suft the web for day & no problemo. Then I try type in BIG txt file in Notepad 2 and the machine freeze almost instantly. Try it one more and same result. Type here and not a problem.
See? Some bus manipulations aren't working well. The GPU and rams are working well, thanks to the Nichicon caps, that are fine.

I try to buy 9 Panasonic FM 150uF 6.3V d5 caps to replace the Teapo 100uF 10V d5 caps and Rubycon ZLH 100uF 16V d5 cap for the GSC one and we see. Let's hope they deliver their promises and in few days we know better.

You are right that the card is probably not worth the hassle, but hey - I like to find out why there are problems. Futhermore the eBay shipping to Czech republic will be far too pricey. The real value of card's like this one is too dangerously closing to zero, so the only one payment will be for the postage.
Well, I first try the caps


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 12, 2012)

*you shall not refuse the w1zzard, heathen!*

Wouldn't the caps cost more than the card? caps are expensive here...


----------



## trodas (Nov 26, 2013)

Probably yes, but it is hard to place a price on hobby projects. The price of any AGP card is nearly zero. Yet still for those, who need them or those, who need them to test - they do have a value. If my AGP port works, then I would be seeking for Radeon HD3850 AGP card to get featest gfx card that I can have for AGP slot


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 11, 2014)

i agree your card is nice but that bug in 2 D "kills" like a left mouse button that not always "does the click"...
for few cents you need to spend much euros .
the hope should be in recycling , may be some-days in the future they will repair with recycled parts they just grabbed .


----------

